# Dzelži / Hardware >  interneta antena

## artis

kaac nezin kautko par i-neta antenaam (ko lieto ISP lai uztvertu un nodotu pa kabeli pateereetaajam)?
> pats taadu nevar uzstaadiit ? ;
> kaa taas sauc (kaa mekleet googlee);
> linkus uz shēmaam/cenu lapaam ;
u.c.

----------


## kriks

Īsumā varu teikt, ka šādas iekārtas ir dārgas. Otrkārt, ir vajadzīga ne tikai antena, bet arī raidītājs, lai būtu iespējams datus arī nosūtīt. Datu nosūtīšanai var izmantot arī modemu, bet tas atkal, manuprāt, visu sarežģī.

----------

Var izmantot wireless accesspointus (piem. http://www.trendnet.com/en/products/TEW-430APB.htm)vai datora wireless kartes, kuriem pievieno briknākas antenas, ja jāpārraida lielākos attālumos. Antenu var nopirkt pa apt. Ls 50, var uztaisīt pats (pameklē ar google "cantenna"), vai http://www.nag.ru/2003/0110/img/2.4DQUAD.jpg. Ja vēl šito ieliek SAT šķīvjim galvas(konvertora) vietā, tad... Tikai nezinu kā uz to skatās radiosakaru inspekcija.
Ar diviem http://www.nag.ru/2003/0110/img/2.4DQUAD.jpg ātrums 1 Mbit 1 km attālumā iet tā, ka smird!
Bundžas arī esmu mēģinājis - nav ne vainas, tikai ar laiku sarūsē.

----------


## Didzis

Antena no diviem rombiem ir viens no visvienkāršākajiem un labākajiem variantiem. Pats tādas vien taisu. Pie krieviem tādu verķi sauc par zig-zag antenu tās autors ir Harčenko. Zig-zag antena ļoti labi salāgojas ar kabeli un ir  platjoslīga. Konstrukciju viegli iemontēt nelielā plastmasas kastītē. Arti, ja Tev rokas aug no īstās vietas un darbmācībā nebija trijnieks, tad antenu var uztaisīt. Vienīgi jābūt ļoti precīzam, jo pie 2,4GHz frekvences 1mm ir jau ļoti liela kļūda. Ja sadomā pats taisīt, tad es iedošu vēl citas norādes internetā par antenām uz 2,4GHz un varu parādīt arī savu konstrukciju.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kaac nezin kautko par i-neta antenaam (ko lieto ISP lai uztvertu un nodotu pa kabeli pateereetaajam)?
> > pats taadu nevar uzstaadiit ? ;
> > kaa taas sauc (kaa mekleet googlee);
> > linkus uz shēmaam/cenu lapaam ;
> u.c.


 Mans koju biedrs uztaisīja labu interneta antenu no koksiālā kabeļa, laikam kaut kur internetā dabūja skici....

----------

